# Car battery terminal corrosion



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jan 30, 2015)

Here is a question or two. I realize it may be simple, just trying to get a forthright answer. My wife has a small car she drives to work. I have been battling corrosion around the ground terminal. Last year I cleaned the terminals, bought a kit at the local parts store that contained a red colored spray to coat the terminal connectors, and some "scotchbrite-type" washers to go under the connectors to "prevent further corrosion" I suppose. 

I've looked into how to stop this corrosion problem. While the spray/washers did a pretty good job, they did not prevent it entirely. It came back on the ground side, mainly on the bottom of the terminal connector. I cleaned all that up again, and am wondering --what's next? Any long term solution? Perhaps the mechanic guys can chime in. Thanks!


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 30, 2015)

Same problem here on my stump grinder the hot keeps getting eroded away so bad one fell apart.


----------



## mopar3 (Jan 30, 2015)

Some batteries leak acid around the terminals.


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 30, 2015)

mopar3 said:


> Some batteries leak acid around the terminals.


Aha. Any other way to get the terminal corroded?


----------



## Wisneaky (Jan 30, 2015)

use Dielectric grease on the battery terminals it seals moisture and acid from corroding them.


----------



## hanniedog (Jan 30, 2015)

Best way to beat the corrosion is to switch to the threaded post type batteries.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Feb 1, 2015)

use some standard red bearing grease on the terminals and you should not have a problem
that spray stuff is okay at best but grease works better.


----------



## Uncle John (Feb 1, 2015)

hanniedog said:


> Best way to beat the corrosion is to switch to the threaded post type batteries.



Or a sealed AGM battery. I have a 6 1/2 yr. old post terminal battery in a Cherokee and it has zero corrosion.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 3, 2015)

On batteries with exposed terminals, most any kind of bearing grease will work great. Just be sure to thoroughly clean the posts and the cable clamps first.

I should specify to *NOT* get any grease on the posts themselves or on the* inside* of the clamps. Clean the posts and clamps good, re-attach the clamps to the posts......*then grease them up.*


----------



## craddock (Feb 4, 2015)

grease is very good. Another thing to try is lay a copper penny right in the center between the post. The cooper in the penny is a great conducter and the acid will eat the penny up first. The felt pads that you buy need to be soaked in oil to be effective.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 4, 2015)

craddock said:


> grease is very good. Another thing to try is lay a copper penny right in the center between the post. The cooper in the penny is a great conducter and the acid will eat the penny up first. The felt pads that you buy need to be soaked in oil to be effective.


How about make felt pads instead they aint worth what they charge.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Feb 4, 2015)

I thought about that...perhaps some scotch brite? 
Definitely reading...keep them ideas coming.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 5, 2015)

I've never had any corrosion issues with batteries with screw-in posts, like on GMC / Chev.

Just the traditional style posts on top of batteries. I do know that water and baking soda is a great way to clean the corrosion off.


----------



## olyman (Apr 8, 2015)

as jakewells said,,gun grease...but before you do, clean both posts,,and the terminals CLEAN!! then get some antisieze,,and coat the posts, and the inside of the terminals. there is nickel, and copper, antisieze. good conductors,both....clamp them on, then the gun grease around the bottom...A L S O,,make dang sure,,the system aint overcharging!! what that actually does,,is make the batt do a slow boil,,tho not hot!! out comes the acid vapors, coating the top of the batt,,and acid helps eat the terminals, and drain the batts also...


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Apr 8, 2015)

Cleaned everything, as directed. Bought the terminal coater from NAPA that was supposed to be the cats meow. It lasted for a little while, 
and I looked at it today -- it is starting to corrode again. The parts guy said the acid seeps around the edges of the top post. I coated that all
and let it dry before I put the terminals back on (they were coated and dried as well). Back to square 1


----------



## olyman (Apr 9, 2015)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Cleaned everything, as directed. Bought the terminal coater from NAPA that was supposed to be the cats meow. It lasted for a little while,
> and I looked at it today -- it is starting to corrode again. The parts guy said the acid seeps around the edges of the top post. I coated that all
> and let it dry before I put the terminals back on (they were coated and dried as well). Back to square 1


 post 14...


----------

